# xorg-minimal is misleading



## zester (Jan 20, 2012)

xorg-minimal needs to be re-named to something else. It's totally misleading.

What I was hoping for was a bare minimal X install. What I got was perl, python, xcb, glib, cairo, pixman, hal and a crap load of other libraries that I didn't want.

Pixman shouldn't even be a requirement! Note: Not directed at FreeBSD.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2012)

Most of them are _build_ dependencies, not _run_ dependencies.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 20, 2012)

Exactly, use your favorite ports tool to 1) use only packages for build dependencies 2) have build dependencies removed immediately after installation. 

Using that scenario axed about a quarter of my ports and seriously cuts down on installation time.

In portmaster terms that is --packages-build and --delete-build-only on the command line, or 
	
	



```
PM_PACKAGES_BUILD=pmp_build
PM_DEL_BUILD_ONLY=pm_dbo
```
 in /usr/local/etc/portmaster.rc.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2012)

It's one of the reasons why I build my own packages on a build server. To keep the build dependencies off of my other machines.


----------



## zester (Jan 21, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Most of them are _build_ dependencies, not _run_ dependencies.



They weren't always, at one time Xorg only required libpng, expat, FreeType and Fontconfig and XFree86 only needed libpng.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 23, 2012)

zester said:
			
		

> They weren't always, at one time Xorg only required libpng, expat, FreeType and Fontconfig and XFree86 only needed libpng.



XFree86 wasn't modular. I'm quite sure it installed a whole lot more.


----------



## DemoDoG (Mar 10, 2012)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Exactly, use your favorite ports tool to 1) use only packages for build dependencies 2) have build dependencies removed immediately after installation.
> 
> Using that scenario axed about a quarter of my ports and seriously cuts down on installation time.
> 
> ...



I may be stupid but does that mean you use portmaster to install the stuff you want from ports instead of typeing *make install clean* in the correct ports folder? So you begin with installing portmaster?

And question B, what you saying is that if you install applications from packages instead of ports it will need lesser dependencies installed?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 11, 2012)

I only use portmaster to install everything (except portmaster itself the first time, of course). So I use e.g. `# portmaster www/apache22` instead of `# cd /usr/ports/www/apache22 && make install clean`

And the answer to question B is 'yes' (to install packages, you don't need the build dependencies that a port requires), unless you use the specific option in portmaster.rc to remove build dependencies after the port depending on them has been installed; and to save on download and compile time, I tell portmaster to use binary packages for build dependencies whenever they're available. So they're installed quickly and removed straight after.


----------



## DemoDoG (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok I will use this strategy in the future, I think it should be mentioned more clearly in the handbook.

Btw, is it possible to create a pkg_add-installable package of xorg that doesn't include HAL support?


----------



## jrm@ (Mar 12, 2012)

DemoDoG said:
			
		

> Btw.. is it possible to create a pkg_add-installable package of xorg that doesent include HAL support?



Yes.  Try something like `# portmaster --force-config -f -g x11/xorg.`  The -g switch tells portmaster to build packages and leave them in /usr/ports/packages and -f can be used if you want it to build packages for all the dependencies.


----------



## DemoDoG (Mar 17, 2012)

Is there a way to auto-set delete of the build packages so I dont have to answer all the questions? I tried with -y but it didnt work


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 17, 2012)

See /usr/local/etc/portmaster.rc.sample. Copy it to portmaster.rc and uncomment the desired options.


----------

